# Spanish Detailing Forum



## tony_bcn

Hello to everybody !

Just to tell you how nice is DW and that we have a spanish detailing is a young spanish forum about car care with one year of life.

See you all...:thumb:


----------



## TCD

Hiya everybody!! Spanish Detailers is here!!


----------



## conejero

Another spanish detailer here :thumb:


----------



## Tete

Hi everybody. Another one from DS that loves DW


----------



## Arousa

:wave:


----------



## Cibnet

Hi Everybody !!!

A Mexican Detailer that Loves DW and DS is here too !!!!

Saludos.


----------



## jusanpal

Another detailer spanish amateur here :wave:


----------



## klan_bmw

Hi!!!

Another spanish amateur detailer and car freak in general!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Welcome. Better not let the wife see that as she wants to move to Spain. She is fed up of the rain and cold here!!!!

Is there an English version????


----------



## Tete

Mirror Finish said:


> Welcome. Better not let the wife see that as she wants to move to Spain. She is fed up of the rain and cold here!!!!
> 
> Is there an English version????


Unfortunately there isn't. But some of us can talk in english, so we can help you and also I think is a good way to learn another language. You'll be welcome there


----------



## kennym999

My parents live in Spain. Can anyone recommend a good polish for black cars there?


----------



## Ti22

I'll be around barcelona/ pyrenees (ainsa) at the end of the month - any detail spain meetings planned for then?


----------



## Detailer Spain

Hi from Marbella:wave:


----------



## tony_bcn

Hi Detailer Spain !

cheers.

:thumb:


----------



## Tunero

Hi to all!

Another amateur detailer from La Rioja, Spain   

Maybe you know our good wine


----------



## Racer

Hi

Im a Portuguese Detailer and a big fan from detailspain :thumb:


----------



## F. Premens

Another one :thumb:


----------



## robb_madrid

Another one from Madrid :wave:


----------



## cuprar amarillo

:wave:


----------



## Joan Pérez

Another one from Spain. Hello to all DS people here. Tunero and Jusanpal aren't just amateur, if not, look at their show-offs and their garajes  they're professional!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

theres no half alot o yous lol


----------



## Autokleen

Another one here!:wave: Operating from cambrils and covering the provincia of Tarragona.


----------



## phoenixtoledo

Another one. I´m from Burgos


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta

:wave: Hello from The Costa Del Sol


----------



## camerashy

Anyone from Nerja, would love to meet up when I'm on my holidays and get some detailing done.....lol


----------



## chongo

camerashy said:


> Anyone from Nerja, would love to meet up when I'm on my holidays and get some detailing done.....lol


No mate but if you buy me a flight out there then I will meet up with you:lol::lol:


----------



## camerashy

chongo said:


> No mate but if you buy me a flight out there then I will meet up with you:lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb: = :detailer:


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta

camerashy said:


> Anyone from Nerja, would love to meet up when I'm on my holidays and get some detailing done.....lol


Im not far from Fuengirola, Marbella etc, Opposite side of Malaga to Nerja but not mega far, Its hard graft out here mate in the sun.


----------



## Tuddie

Racer said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a Portuguese Detailer and a big fan from detailspain :thumb:


Where are you based in Portugal? Im in Tavira, Algare


----------



## Racer

Tuddie said:


> Where are you based in Portugal? Im in Tavira, Algare


Im from Alfragide near Lisboa , www.Cardetail.pt or cardetailportugal in instagram :thumb:

Abraço


----------



## Titanium Htail

Lancashire detailer, I can bring my phrase book...lol


----------



## Tuddie

Racer said:


> Im from Alfragide near Lisboa , www.Cardetail.pt or cardetailportugal in instagram :thumb:
> 
> Abraço


Ok my friend I will add you


----------

